# What do you suggest for 'Top 5 3D Movies' ONLY for Best Pop-out effects?



## Newuser2018

Your Top 5 please...share here....

Note: This thread is not to debate 3D Depth Vs Pop-outs but just your personal views on posted question/recommendation


----------



## Steve P.

For what is available on Blu-ray 3D, in no particular order:

THE BUBBLE
COMIN' AT YA!
AMITYVILLE 3-D
JAWS 3-D
HOUSE OF WAX


----------



## inspector

I have 294 3D movies. Not counting the classics, the best post 3D is THUNDER IN THE HOUSE OF MAGIC. The next best that had stuff coming off the screen into the black bars was MINIONS ( the movie was 1.85:1, but turned to 2.35:1 during the end credits)..until I bought G FORCE from Disney.


This movie is 2.35:1 and during the entire movie, you have great 3D, with all kinds of stuff constantly coming out of the picture into the black bars...it's really awesome. You won't be disappointed in that one!!!


----------



## fingersdlp

As mentioned Thunder in the house of magic. Also A Turtle's Tale: Sammy's Adventures. 3-D Rarities has numerous short films and has offerings from a historical perspective. Some of that content push the pop outs to the extreme.


----------



## Postmoderndesign

My personal favorite is Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them for pop outs and the movie


----------



## Newuser2018

Thanks all.
Ok, now looks like I need to buy below movies. All others I have in my collection

AMITYVILLE 3-D
JAWS 3-D
Thunder & house of magic
Fantastic Beasts...


----------



## Newuser2018

Any more to add?


----------



## brazen1

While this is only a test clip, it's my go to favorite for showing 3D to those that never experienced it, especially pop-outs. I don't know the name of where the clip comes from? It's number 3 under 3D test clips https://kodi.wiki/view/Samples


Here's a direct link https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwxFVkl63-lEMkJTV21JNnhfNlE/view


----------



## invadergir

I just imported *The Young and Prodigious T.S. Spivet* and popped it in to see how the 3D was quickly. I only watched a few minutes but WOW on the 3D presentation. Had a few frame breaking moments and the 3D depth is amazing. Simple dining room table seems to pop right for you to take a seat with the family. See a bug collection and the separation of the layers for such a small item was truly eye popping. Can’t wait to watch the entire movie.


----------



## Newuser2018

*Help please*

I am waiting to orders 3 movies from this.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/promoti...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=H344RB981207W5EK4PGE

Need your recommendations on BEST 3 picks ONLY from 3D Pop-outs perspective as I am a big fan of pop-outs. 
If none of these have Pop-outs, I will safely skip 

thanks in advance


----------



## fmedrano1977

Enchanted Kingdom had great Pop outs.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rekbones

Tangled is very good in 3D, one of my favorites. I have seen most on that list and non from what I remember had a lot of pop out but some of them were very good with depth. Beauty and the Beast had one really good scene with stuff flying around the room but most of it was average. Their are a few I haven't seen in 3D.

EDIT: A Very Harold & Kumar 3D Christmas has to be the pop out king it's rated R so not for the kidies.


----------



## Newuser2018

Thx. I already have both Tangled and A very H K C


----------



## krauley

I grabbed 9 movies from there yesterday. i have no recommendations though as i just picked up movies like the star war movies to fill in collections. after adding movie to my cart and checking out i got more discounts and saved about 10 or 12 more dollars. thats a good deal for 3d movies imho if for nothing else than to get movies that you didnt want to pay top dollars for when they released.


----------



## inspector




----------



## Newuser2018

inspector said:


>


Already ordered & I just need to go and collect it today 
Thanks anyway


----------



## Newuser2018

*How are the 3D Movies 300 & WarCraft?*

Wondering if there is any feedback on these from your own personal experience...
Any good pop-outs?


----------



## Deja Vu

I'm a big fan of 3D and I have to say that when it comes to pop-outs Madagascar 3 has to be my favourite. It is also pretty funny -- I watched it again last night and found myself laughing out loud multiple times. I also have tried to watch the 2D version -- not even close. The 3D is exceptional on this title and lots of in-your-face 3D.


----------



## rdarcy

I’ve never seen anything pop out of my screen and I have close to 100 3d discs. Some 3d is better than others but nothing pops out in my face ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0j0

A Turtles Tale: Sammy's Adventures
Coraline
Drive Angry
Avatar
Creature from the Black Lagoon
Spy Kids 3-D: Game Over


----------



## m0j0

Also, this guy rates 3D movies, so this list might help you to find a few more of interest to you:


http://3dperfection.blogspot.com/p/3d-movie-ratings-z.html


----------



## inspector

I watched it in my HT on a 110" screen from 11' back and this movie throws everything at you...and it does come out of the screen...INTO.YOUR. FACE! A large screen equals more immersion.


It was filmed with 3D cameras so the movie is nothing but pop-outs. I'm sure watching it on a TV, it probably wouldn't.


----------



## Newuser2018

inspector said:


> I watched it in my HT on a 110" screen from 11' back and this movie throws everything at you...and it does come out of the screen...INTO.YOUR. FACE! A large screen equals more immersion.
> 
> 
> It was filmed with 3D cameras so the movie is nothing but pop-outs. I'm sure watching it on a TV, it probably wouldn't.


YES....100% agree. FD is the BEST & king of Pop-outs...
Also Original FD (starts with race track)...awesome 3D


----------



## Newuser2018

m0j0 said:


> A Turtles Tale: Sammy's Adventures
> Coraline
> Drive Angry
> Avatar
> Creature from the Black Lagoon
> Spy Kids 3-D: Game Over


Dont remember any significant Pop-outs in Avatar and creature from black lagoon unless i miss something...


----------



## m0j0

Newuser2018 said:


> Dont remember any significant Pop-outs in Avatar and creature from black lagoon unless i miss something...



Yeah, sorry about that. I guess Avatar doesn't really have much in that regard. I haven't seen Creature from the Black Lagoon in 3D but it's supposed to have really good 3D with wide parallax.


----------



## Newuser2018

m0j0 said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. I guess Avatar doesn't really have much in that regard. I haven't seen Creature from the Black Lagoon in 3D but it's supposed to have really good 3D with wide parallax.


Yes Creature from Black lagoon 3D is awesome but no pop-outs....


----------



## Steve P.

There are a number of effective off-the-screen gimmicks in CFTBL. How could you miss the claw sticking out of the rock at the beginning? The aquarium scene? There are several in the underwater sequences also. The sequel has a quite a few as well.


----------



## impetigo

inspector said:


> I have 294 3D movies.


Whoa!!!


----------



## wildbill722

Steve P. said:


> There are a number of effective off-the-screen gimmicks in CFTBL. How could you miss the claw sticking out of the rock at the beginning? The aquarium scene? There are several in the underwater sequences also. The sequel has a quite a few as well.


Yeah the claw out of the rock is one of my favorites. It's one of the ways I test the 3D on a tv. 

Get ready for more pop-outs than you can shake a stick at from Bob Furmanek(3-D Film Archive):

Revenge of the Shogun Women(13 Nuns) one of the all-time kings of pop-out and of course Parasite.

And yes Hotel Transylvania is on 3D on VUDU. Not great pop-out movie, but very good quality by the way. I am just too lazy to post elsewhere.

MI 6: Fallout 3d. Winner. Helicopter scene is wonderful(I heard)


----------



## RS3771

Newuser2018 said:


> YES....100% agree. FD is the BEST & king of Pop-outs...
> Also Original FD (starts with race track)...awesome 3D


This one is so crazy that my wife and I had to switch off the movie! 3D is fantabulous but the horror/violence needs a stomach of steel to digest.


----------



## RS3771

​


Newuser2018 said:


> Dont remember any significant Pop-outs in Avatar and creature from black lagoon unless i miss something...


All the Spy Kids movies supposedly have incredible pop-outs (although I haven't seen all of them). But Game Over - definitely yes. The 3D Archives discs have incredible pop-outs; shockingly good.


----------



## Steve P.

SPY KIDS 3-D is the only entry that was shot in 3-D. It indeed has a lot of gimmicks. (The first and second films were flat only.) The fourth one was converted to 3-D, and they didn't do a good job. I watched them when my young relatives were around, but unless you are under the age of 8, there isn't much of interest.


----------



## Steve P.

As noted earlier, Kino announced they will be releasing REVENGE OF THE SHOGUN WOMEN (aka 13 NUNS) with the participation of the 3-D Film Archive. Fans of pop-out effects should be sure to pick up it up, as it is a crazy kung-fu epic that thrusts, throws and catapults everything you can think of off the screen. I hope we also get the companion film, DYNASTY, which was shot just before REVENGE and is probably the better of the two. The extreme depth and gimmicks in these movies make them great fun.


----------



## Newuser2018

Steve P. said:


> As noted earlier, Kino announced they will be releasing REVENGE OF THE SHOGUN WOMEN (aka 13 NUNS) with the participation of the 3-D Film Archive. Fans of pop-out effects should be sure to pick up it up, as it is a crazy kung-fu epic that thrusts, throws and catapults everything you can think of off the screen. I hope we also get the companion film, DYNASTY, which was shot just before REVENGE and is probably the better of the two. The extreme depth and gimmicks in these movies make them great fun.


Any idea when this will be released on 3D Bluray? Any pre-order available now?


----------



## Newuser2018

wildbill722 said:


> Yeah the claw out of the rock is one of my favorites. It's one of the ways I test the 3D on a tv.
> 
> Get ready for more pop-outs than you can shake a stick at from Bob Furmanek(3-D Film Archive):
> 
> Revenge of the Shogun Women(13 Nuns) one of the all-time kings of pop-out and of course Parasite.
> 
> And yes Hotel Transylvania is on 3D on VUDU. Not great pop-out movie, but very good quality by the way. I am just too lazy to post elsewhere.
> 
> MI 6: Fallout 3d. Winner. Helicopter scene is wonderful(I heard)


Hi, I was looking for this 'Parasite 3D' movie but did not find this movie at all. 
I am almost certain that I am missing something here. 
Please give me the link how to buy this movie


----------



## Newuser2018

RS3771 said:


> This one is so crazy that my wife and I had to switch off the movie! 3D is fantabulous but the horror/violence needs a stomach of steel to digest.


LOL.
Yes yes yes....
This is the reason these 2 movies are my TOP favorites & love to watch anytime


----------



## wildbill722

Newuser2018 said:


> Hi, I was looking for this 'Parasite 3D' movie but did not find this movie at all.
> I am almost certain that I am missing something here.
> Please give me the link how to buy this movie


My fault. No release date. It's coming but don't know when yet. But Bob Furmanek has promised; and that's good enough for me. The King of 3D, and a true gentleman as well. 

He gave a cryptic answer that we may get Dynasty as well on another 3D forum, so cross your eyes, er, fingers.


----------



## RS3771

Steve P. said:


> As noted earlier, Kino announced they will be releasing REVENGE OF THE SHOGUN WOMEN (aka 13 NUNS) with the participation of the 3-D Film Archive. Fans of pop-out effects should be sure to pick up it up, as it is a crazy kung-fu epic that thrusts, throws and catapults everything you can think of off the screen. I hope we also get the companion film, DYNASTY, which was shot just before REVENGE and is probably the better of the two. The extreme depth and gimmicks in these movies make them great fun.


Wow - DYNASTY? Been waiting to re-watch this movie in 3D since the late 80s! Watched it in 3D at a theater in the 80s and was incredibly impressed with the pop-out + depth. I remember having to duck, remove my glasses, etc., to avoid stuff going thru my face/eyes, etc.!! Thought the movie was great too! Been searching for this movie in 2D at least since 10 years and it's nowhere to be found!


----------



## Newuser2018

RS3771 said:


> Wow - DYNASTY? Been waiting to re-watch this movie in 3D since the late 80s! Watched it in 3D at a theater in the 80s and was incredibly impressed with the pop-out + depth. I remember having to duck, remove my glasses, etc., to avoid stuff going thru my face/eyes, etc.!! Thought the movie was great too! Been searching for this movie in 2D at least since 10 years and it's nowhere to be found!


Please keep us posted here as soon as Dynasty, Parasite & Revenge of the Shogun Women 3D are available as looking for them so desperately.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Newuser2018

RS3771 said:


> ​
> All the Spy Kids movies supposedly have incredible pop-outs (although I haven't seen all of them). But Game Over - definitely yes. The 3D Archives discs have incredible pop-outs; shockingly good.


Hi, where is this '3D Archives' you mentioned? Available in amazon?


----------



## Steve P.

All we know so far is PARASITE is coming in time for Halloween, and that REVENGE OF THE SHOGUN WOMEN has been formally announced. I'm sure release dates and pre-orders will be forth coming in due course. Patience. There is no word on DYNASTY, just putting my hopes out there. I'd love to retire my old field sequential 3-D copy of that one as well.

Jackie Chan also did a similar 3-D film around the same time as the other two Kung Fu epics. It's called MAGNIFICENT BODYGUARDS. I've only seen an anaglyphic conversion of that one, via a rare Japanese laserdisc, which didn't even have subtitles or English dubbing. I'd love to see that one in the original 3-D version sometime. It also has wall the wall gimmicks, which don't really come off in the downconversion to anaglyph.


----------



## RS3771

Newuser2018 said:


> Hi, where is this '3D Archives' you mentioned? Available in amazon?


Actually meant https://www.blu-ray.com/movies/3-D-Rarities-Blu-ray/98139/


----------



## Steve P.

Newuser2018 said:


> Hi, where is this '3D Archives' you mentioned? Available in amazon?


I suggest you visit their excellent site www.3dfilmarchive.com for a wealth of information about the history of 3-D movies, informative articles about individual films, and information about the restorations they have done and if they are available on 3-D blu-ray. Every disc they have worked on is easily available for purchase from Amazon, other online retailers, some brick and mortar stores.


----------



## Newuser2018

Thanks all for clarifying...


----------



## tezster

With no consideration for anything other than 3D pop-outs: *Flying Swords of Dragon Gate*


----------



## Newuser2018

tezster said:


> With no consideration for anything other than 3D pop-outs: *Flying Swords of Dragon Gate*


Yes. Watched/Enjoyed that already  and agree.


----------



## rural scribe

Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Comin' At Ya!
Coraline
Men in Black 3


----------



## wildbill722

Newuser2018 said:


> Please keep us posted here as soon as Dynasty, Parasite & Revenge of the Shogun Women 3D are available as looking for them so desperately.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Will do! Yes Dynasty is a tremendous 3D movie. One of the best ever made. There is a copy on ebay in 3D if you care to check it out. Just don't expect blu ray quality. But it is fun.

ps search 13 nuns 3d; same seller has friday 13th 3 3D new greatly improved version too.


----------



## Newuser2018

wildbill722 said:


> Will do! Yes Dynasty is a tremendous 3D movie. One of the best ever made. There is a copy on ebay in 3D if you care to check it out. Just don't expect blu ray quality. But it is fun.
> 
> ps search 13 nuns 3d; same seller has friday 13th 3 3D new greatly improved version too.


Never know that Friday 13th was released in real 3D. 
Are you referring to https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Friday-the-...hash=item2824105f2b:m:mGyfyaAlzZbGP74673Aohjg

Also for '13 nuns 3d', cant find anything in ebay..I am sure I am missing something


----------



## Steve P.

Just wait a few months for the legit 3-D blu-ray from Kino....(13 NUNS is the original title for the forthcoming REVENGE OF THE SHOGUN WOMEN.)


----------



## Newuser2018

Steve P. said:


> Just wait a few months for the legit 3-D blu-ray from Kino....(13 NUNS is the original title for the forthcoming REVENGE OF THE SHOGUN WOMEN.)


Yes looks like I will have to wait now


----------



## Seilerbird

I just watched Thunder and the House of Magic again. It has the most pop outs of any 3D movie I have seen. There isn't even a second place.

https://www.amazon.com/Thunder-Hous...s=magic+house&qid=1558808029&s=gateway&sr=8-2


----------



## jorgebetancourt

Seilerbird said:


> I just watched Thunder and the House of Magic again. It has the most pop outs of any 3D movie I have seen. There isn't even a second place.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Thunder-Hous...s=magic+house&qid=1558808029&s=gateway&sr=8-2


This movie is crazy good when it comes to 3d.. I bought all of them from them and now I'm waiting for the son of big foot to arrive.. never seen 3d the way this company does it..

The first 3d movie I saw when it made its comeback was a movie called fly me to the moon which is made by the same company. after that I was hooked and I kept going back to the movies to watch the latest 3D movies but everything else sucked after that. The only one that came close was gravity.. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottAvery

rdarcy said:


> I’ve never seen anything pop out of my screen and I have close to 100 3d discs. Some 3d is better than others but nothing pops out in my face ever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am having the same issue. The other 3d forums seem dead so I will just ask here if that is okay. I have tried several of these recommended movies and I never see a negative parallax effect. I can see it in theaters, but I just don't at home, and I can't figure out what to adjust.

My projector is a JVC 540 and the disc player is Oppo 203. Glasses are Xpand with RF emitter. The video signal does not go through my receiver. I do have a few films that I ripped to remux Atmos, so I can check to see if playing file-based makes a difference, but I don't think so. Something like Drive Angry that has weapons thrown at the viewer, the object flies at the screen and stops at the surface.

In the projector there is a parallax slider that I have tried moving down as far as negative 15. While I can see something changing on screen while I do it, it doesn't seem to result in a pop-out image. I have also moved the slider the other way, and I can't really tell what change that made, either.

I have also adjusted the "screen size" value in the player down from the usual 150 inch setting. (My CIH screen is typically viewed at 125 inch wide 2.4:1 ratio with anamorphic lens, scaled in Oppo) I tried 140, 130, and 120 inches.

I did not see an option to change which eye is first for the 3d glasses, but I have heard that may be an issue. I do, however have reasonable depth in image. 

What I really have been disappointed about not seeing is atmospheric things like snow and the pollen puffs in the Avatar jungle scenes.

Suggestions?


----------



## Newuser2018

ScottAvery said:


> I am having the same issue. The other 3d forums seem dead so I will just ask here if that is okay. I have tried several of these recommended movies and I never see a negative parallax effect. I can see it in theaters, but I just don't at home, and I can't figure out what to adjust.
> 
> My projector is a JVC 540 and the disc player is Oppo 203. Glasses are Xpand with RF emitter. The video signal does not go through my receiver. I do have a few films that I ripped to remux Atmos, so I can check to see if playing file-based makes a difference, but I don't think so. Something like Drive Angry that has weapons thrown at the viewer, the object flies at the screen and stops at the surface.
> 
> In the projector there is a parallax slider that I have tried moving down as far as negative 15. While I can see something changing on screen while I do it, it doesn't seem to result in a pop-out image. I have also moved the slider the other way, and I can't really tell what change that made, either.
> 
> I have also adjusted the "screen size" value in the player down from the usual 150 inch setting. (My CIH screen is typically viewed at 125 inch wide 2.4:1 ratio with anamorphic lens, scaled in Oppo) I tried 140, 130, and 120 inches.
> 
> I did not see an option to change which eye is first for the 3d glasses, but I have heard that may be an issue. I do, however have reasonable depth in image.
> 
> What I really have been disappointed about not seeing is atmospheric things like snow and the pollen puffs in the Avatar jungle scenes.
> 
> Suggestions?


From my personal experience, i did not do any adjustment but just left default & can see great pop-outs from 3D movies. Sometimes I just tweak 3D depth to 0 or -1 that's it...
May be experts out here can help you if any adjustment is missing for your PJ


----------



## ScottAvery

Furthering my confusion, it may just be me who can't see it. I showed my wife the scenes from Thunder and the House of Magic and she could see popouts right in her face, while I see almost nothing nearer than the screen (minimal bit of pop out).

I wear glasses, under my active 3d glasses. Would contact lenses make a difference? Or should I be trying to find a passive 3d TV or building a two projector Passive setup? Or might there still be a system setting to adjust for my eyes?

Do old eyes just miss it? I see a lot of 3d in theaters and can't remember the last pop outs I saw there either.


----------



## Steve P.

Have you had your eyes examined recently? I would tell the doctor to pay special attention to checking your depth perception. 

I don't notice any difference at all in the off the screen stuff whether watching in passive or active. As for aging, the only thing that is different for me is that I have a bit more difficulty in free-viewing stereo pairs than I did when I was younger. I can still do it if the images aren't too large, but it takes longer for my eyes to fuse them into one 3-D image.


----------



## Newuser2018

Seilerbird said:


> I just watched Thunder and the House of Magic again. It has the most pop outs of any 3D movie I have seen. There isn't even a second place.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Thunder-Hous...s=magic+house&qid=1558808029&s=gateway&sr=8-2


Just watched this 3D last night with my kid.
OMG!! Movie with BEST Pop-outs.....Insane.....Gonna watch again....


----------



## Seilerbird

Newuser2018 said:


> Just watched this 3D last night with my kid.
> OMG!! Movie with BEST Pop-outs.....Insane.....Gonna watch again....


And it a really good movie to boot.


----------



## jorgebetancourt

ScottAvery said:


> Furthering my confusion, it may just be me who can't see it. I showed my wife the scenes from Thunder and the House of Magic and she could see popouts right in her face, while I see almost nothing nearer than the screen (minimal bit of pop out).
> 
> I wear glasses, under my active 3d glasses. Would contact lenses make a difference? Or should I be trying to find a passive 3d TV or building a two projector Passive setup? Or might there still be a system setting to adjust for my eyes?
> 
> Do old eyes just miss it? I see a lot of 3d in theaters and can't remember the last pop outs I saw there either.


House of Thunders has a 2D option a little confusing to click on the right one.. Maybe your clicking on 2D by mistake? It happened to me a few times.

House of Thunders and the 2 turtle movies are incredible in 3D but the second turtle movie has much better graphics and story.. Robinson Crusoe the story is great with good graphics but the movie has black bars.. Son of Bigfoot good grahics fun story but the least 3D of them and also has black bars..


----------



## ScottAvery

jorgebetancourt said:


> House of Thunders has a 2D option a little confusing to click on the right one.. Maybe your clicking on 2D by mistake? It happened to me a few times.
> 
> House of Thunders and the 2 turtle movies are incredible in 3D but the second turtle movie has much better graphics and story.. Robinson Crusoe the story is great with good graphics but the movie has black bars.. Son of Bigfoot good grahics fun story but the least 3D of them and also has black bars..


I was definitely watching 3d. I could see depth, and my wife clearly saw pop outs. I could tell when I should see them, just didn't amount to much. I certainly would not have praised it. I have Robinson Crusoe, too, and I don't mind the black bars since I can use an anamorphic lens to get rid of them.


----------



## inspector

jorgebetancourt said:


> House of Thunders has a 2D option a little confusing to click on the right one.. Maybe your clicking on 2D by mistake? It happened to me a few times.
> 
> House of Thunders and the 2 turtle movies are incredible in 3D but the second turtle movie has much better graphics and story.. Robinson Crusoe the story is great with good graphics but the movie has black bars.. Son of Bigfoot good grahics fun story but the least 3D of them and also has black bars..


 
Watch MINIONS which is 1.85:1, meaning it fills your screen. During the end credits, the film switches to 2.35:1, meaning black bars on top and bottom because the film is now horizontally wider.


Now you'll see real pop outs that come out of the picture frame, into the black bars. If you're in a light controlled HT, it's as though parts of the picture come right into your viewing space...awesome.


Not may 2.35:1 3D films take advantage of this unique feature, especially since most 3Ders are post 3D, not made exclusively for 3D.


----------



## jorgebetancourt

inspector said:


> Watch MINIONS which is 1.85:1, meaning it fills your screen. During the end credits, the film switches to 2.35:1, meaning black bars on top and bottom because the film is now horizontally wider.
> 
> 
> Now you'll see real pop outs that come out of the picture frame, into the black bars. If you're in a light controlled HT, it's as though parts of the picture come right into your viewing space...awesome.
> 
> 
> Not may 2.35:1 3D films take advantage of this unique feature, especially since most 3Ders are post 3D, not made exclusively for 3D.


I have minions but not 3d I should go buy it. Ghost buster has that when the picture goes into the black bars and it's out of control. If I was a filmmaker I would use that with all my movies.. lol it's so cool

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Antonsen

Nobody has mentioned Love by Gaspar Noe , cool pop-out feature her. But the movie itself is probably not for everybody


----------



## NickTheGreat

That looks . . . like I shouldn't watch it with the children around


----------



## Antonsen

Hehe, probably right. 

I have watched alot of his films - this is the only one in 3D. The other movies are alot more disturbing and violent.


----------



## Newuser2018

Antonsen said:


> Nobody has mentioned Love by Gaspar Noe , cool pop-out feature her. But the movie itself is probably not for everybody


Where did you buy region-free of this movie? i cannot find anywhere ...


----------



## Antonsen

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Love-2D-Blu-ray-Aomi-Muyock/dp/B010TIZDYK

I believe this is both 3d and 2d. 

A warning though - wouldn't recommend anyone buying this without reading about it first.


----------



## Newuser2018

Antonsen said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Love-2D-Blu-ray-Aomi-Muyock/dp/B010TIZDYK
> 
> I believe this is both 3d and 2d.
> 
> A warning though - wouldn't recommend anyone buying this without reading about it first.


Isn't this link says Region B/2?

-------------
Product details
Actors: Aomi Muyock, Klara Kristin, Karl Glusman
Directors: Gaspar Noé
Format: PAL
Language: English
Region: Region B/2 (Read more about DVD/Blu-ray formats.)
Number of discs: 1
Classification: 18
Studio: Curzon / Artificial Eye
DVD Release Date: 11 Jan. 2016
Run Time: 130 minutes
--------------------------------


----------



## A4K

The few pop-out effects I love best and that I can remember are:

1. The scene at the end of the chase in Mad Max Fury Road. Coming at the climax of an insanely action-packed 2 hour duration that is really awesome in 3D, not to mention the high 3D PQ with black level and contrast as good as in 2D , it's a fitting tribute.

2. Resident Evil: Retribution. There's a scene in a long corridor fight where the magazine is thrown up to the ceiling and the POV is it comes right up to your nose in sharp definition.

3. The jellyfish scene at the treetop in Avatar.

4. The tear that left Dr Stone's eye in Gravity and came floating slowly towards the viewer. 

There are a couple of other very good ones that I cannot recall offhand. Most pop outs are done for gimmick but when it's done very artistically like in Dr Stone's tear, it enhances the dramatic tone of the movie. I like 3D depth but I find a 3D movie that does not have any well-designed pop outs lacking. 

What I really like to see is a good eerie ghost movie that uses the pop-out to place the ghost in sharp definition right in front of the viewer. It must be done not in cheap sudden scare tactic but in a very creepy buildup manner.


Spoiler



I can't imagine how I would react if, for example, the ghost in The Ring comes crawling out of the TV in pop out 3D.


----------



## Car67

Sammy’s Adventures and nWave works are great (Thunder and the house of magic, Bigfoot, Robinson Crusoe, Queen’s Corgi… and the documentaries African Safari 3D, etc.) they khow how to make 3D…





Also documentaries are in generale good because (most of them) they are filmed in real 3D, the last one I watched Everglades 3D I could almost literally kiss those chubby animals…


----------



## edisonprime

Steve P. said:


> For what is available on Blu-ray 3D, in no particular order:
> 
> THE BUBBLE
> COMIN' AT YA!
> AMITYVILLE 3-D
> JAWS 3-D
> HOUSE OF WAX


I love having 3D with great pop-out effects, but the movie has to be good too or it's not worth it. Those movies look like they suck.


----------



## Deja Vu

Get out the popcorn put on the glasses and click start -- Journey to the Centre of the Earth has a ton of pop outs pretty much to your nose and has stuff floating out in front of the screen. It's enough to make viewers flinch to get out of the way -- too funny!


----------



## rural scribe

Newuser2018 said:


> Your Top 5 please...share here....
> 
> Note: This thread is not to debate 3D Depth Vs Pop-outs but just your personal views on posted question/recommendation


I watched "Oz the Great and Powerful" last night and noted lots of good popouts. Good movie too.


----------



## Car67

nWave 3D trailers/samples




































Happy Easter!!! 🕊🐇🐣


----------



## saumur69

rdarcy said:


> I’ve never seen anything pop out of my screen and I have close to 100 3d discs. Some 3d is better than others but nothing pops out in my face ever. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 There is one, Ocean wonderland 3d. That one snake come right at you in your face crazy good 3d...


----------



## saumur69

rdarcy said:


> I’ve never seen anything pop out of my screen and I have close to 100 3d discs. Some 3d is better than others but nothing pops out in my face ever.
> 
> OCEAN WONDERLAND 3D
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

